# Welches Tool für CPU Stresstest ?



## EmpirEX (11. November 2016)

*Welches Tool für CPU Stresstest ?*

Ich habe einen i7 6700k und möchte die Temperatur bei max. Last austesten, welches Programm ist am besten für meine bzw. Skylake CPUs geeignet?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. November 2016)

*AW: Welches Tool für CPU Stresstest ?*

Es gibt von Intel ein Programm mit integriertem CPU Lastprogramm:
Download Intel(R) Extreme Tuning Utility (Intel(R) XTU)


----------



## cozma (11. November 2016)

*AW: Welches Tool für CPU Stresstest ?*

Wenn es um die max. Temperatur geht ist nach wie vor Prime95 gut geeignet, lastet alle Kerne zu 100% aus.
Wenn es um die Stabilität z.B. beim OC geht sind mehrere Tests mit wechselnder Auslastung in verschiedenen Szenarien besser,
damit meine ich z.B. ein Paar Durchläufe mit Cinebench 15 gefolgt von ein paar Tests wie etwa 3DMark Physics Test, CPU-Z Stresstest, 
Prime95, Core Damage.

Ich persönlich Teste mein System Final mit einer Kombination aus Prime und MSI Kombustor/ Furmark, hierbei starte ich Prime mit 6 von max. 8 möglichen 
Threads, die restlichen beiden werden bei meinem System für die max. Auslastung der GPU beim Kombustor benötigt. Hierbei erreiche ich die höchstmögliche
Belastung des Gesamtsystems da diese Kombination den absoluten worst case darstellt was Temperaturen, Hardwarelast und Energiebedarf betrifft.


----------

